# Who Likes Lobster?



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I do :yes:. Especially the Megasonic variety that arrived yesterday:


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow, that's very, very nice, and pretty much NOS it seems ? Let me know if you ever feel like parting with it ;-)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m not usually one for envy, but I am so jealous Paul, that is superb B)


----------



## Podie (Jul 27, 2010)

Lovely looking example!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice! Yours?

It must have had a rebrush?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Simply stunning! :thumbup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

very pretty


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Very nice! Yours?
> 
> It must have had a rebrush?


Yes and yes. I bought it from a German friend of mine and he has a guy in Germany that does all his case brushing for him --- and he's done a very good job on this one.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow what a fine example, and not to often seen either, and I as doubt that you will wear it much I reckon you should sell it to me


----------



## Liam1288 (Dec 7, 2012)

Very pretty, looks very futuristic!


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

A beautiful watch!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Yum.

If only I had the money to collect the set...

Nice one.

Andy


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

That is very special :thumbup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> If only I had the money to collect the set...


Ah come on Andy....you already have the really expensive one. :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The Majestyks had nice lobster style bracelets.....these were my two, now gone...










But that Omega is seriously the mutts nuts....nice one, Paul.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

So how many types of lobster are there?

Mine


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Stunning watch, that was a really great era for design.

How comfortable is that lobster bracelet, is it quite flexible?

Dave


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > If only I had the money to collect the set...
> ...


And a really expensive mortgage since I bought it *sigh*.

Frogspawn has the one that completes the set. Time for a group photo.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> The Majestyks had nice lobster style bracelets.....these were my two, now gone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rodger the mutts nuts is that a meal deal from Tesco?

The Omega is :notworthy:


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

frogspawn said:


> So how many types of lobster are there?
> 
> Mine


Ah the strapper version, that's nice too and possibly more comfortable and less fragile than the lobster bracelet, the one on my Speedsonic feels a bit like that. Is that an Omega strap in there? Can it be sourced anywhere?


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Lobster is officially on "the list".


----------



## magullo (Jan 22, 2012)

Super watches!


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

That looks fantastic. Another to add to my omega wants list. Enjoy.

Jamie


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

webvan said:


> frogspawn said:
> 
> 
> > So how many types of lobster are there?
> ...


It is an Omega strap but where you would get one I really don't know.


----------



## mihaixp (Nov 9, 2010)

I've never seen this version before. Gorgeous watch.

It's the bracelet comfortable? In other words, does it pull hairs?


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Here's my F300/1260 version :










Looks pretty much NOS (a few storage marks) but the crystal is a tad "glazed" at 11 and 1, will need to source one, as well as a decent strap !


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

This morning I was opening thr front door to brave the god aweful elements (armed with my trust Speedmaster 105-003 Ed White) I encounter the postie with an RMSD for me, when I opened it I had no choice but to endulge in a Lobster breakfast










Just back from STS, great example, now perfect with box, papers and original dealer receipts the lot!

Webvan, I have a guy who can customise bands for the Lobster, i've just got one back on blue period rally band (24mm Rodania) which has been customised for the Lobster and looks amazing, I will post some pics over the weekend

Cheers Tom


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Non chronograph lobster on Blue 1970's rally, I personally think this combination looks amazing


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

What strap is that?


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

jeffvader said:


> What strap is that?


It is a vintage 1970's Rodania rally, from the same factory as the Heuer bands of the period which I have had custom adapted to fit the lobster ends! Really pleased with the results


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Lovely and interesting watches, considering the age, they look very contemporary. Never seen the chrono version before!


----------

